# (MI) Yellow HRCH / MH



## Jim Thompson (Feb 25, 2003)

HRCH Blue Sky's lLite em Up MH

Seasoned title - 9 months, Hunting Retriever Champion - 18 months, First Master pass - 18 months, Master Hunter title 6 for 6 - 30 months, Qualified for the Master National - 32 months. 80 LBS. 

Sire: GRHRCH UH Blue Sky's Code Three MH
Dam: HRCH WhisperingPondsGoodGollyMissMolly

Hips - Excellent
Elbows - Normal
EIC - CLear
CNM - Clear

Pictures, Pedigree and more info at:

http://blueskyretrievers.com/at_stud_-_hrch_blue_skys_lite_em_up_mh_-_torch


----------

